
Is Fusion Close to Reality? Yes, Thanks to Machine Learning - freediver
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2020/04/27/is-fusion-really-closer-to-reality-yes-thanks-to-machine-learning/#68f16580652b
======
bediger4000
"TAE Technologies, formerly known as Tri-Alpha Energy, announced last year
that its fusion reactor was five years from commercialization."

Fusion reactors, like flying cars and urine-powered batteries, is always just
5 years into the future! Or maybe putting a line like this into news stories
about fusion is a modern day "Occult Hand Society"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Occult_Hand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Occult_Hand))

